# Plant suggestions for betta fry!



## Krystalkhaos (Oct 5, 2015)

What kind of plants are safe for betta fry?! I currently have a moss ball I got at PetCo and they seem to love it! But I need more plants to substitute for a filter since I don't have a sponge filter :-(


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

All live plants are safe, with the exception of some carnivorous species that you're unlikely to find for sale. Which ones you should get depends on your lighting. Guppy grass does well with low-ish lighting.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Floating plants, like water sprite, will help keep the water cleaner.


----------

